# quotacheck on idle filesystems only?



## icecoke (Dec 15, 2012)

I looked around for a while, thinking about this note in the quotacheck man pages:


```
The quotacheck utility accesses the raw device in calculating the actual
disk usage for each user.  Thus, the file systems checked should be qui-
escent while quotacheck is running.
```

We are running machines where we have virtually no moments the filesystem is quiescent. Of course we tried to figure out the statistically calmest time to do the quotacheck, but this is eveything else than an idle filesystem.

Does anyone has more experience how much this should be respected and how to quantify 'quiescent' if it's really relevant?

Best regards,
Jimmy


----------

